# Winner, winner, Chicken Dinner - E-Jooose Reviews



## Ian_F (7/12/16)

hello all

I was lucky enough to win a phenomenal prize at the ECIGSSA meet. A huge thanks to all the vendors who contributed to the hamper.

The hamper contained the following items:
2 x T-Shirts
1 X Cap
1 X Cerebus tank (for sale soon)
2 x Fog Machine 30ml
2 x Lady Vape 30ml
2 x Blends of Distinction 30ml
1 x Opus 50ml
6 x Troll Brothers 10ml
4 x 4 dudes 70ml

So, what i'd like to achieve is to give my unbiased opinion on the juices here in this thread as time allows me through the next couple of days...

Thanks to my two mates for hanging out with me last night and for the supply of the HW to test out the flavours.

Mod: IPV8 at between 70w and 85w
Dripper: Goon dual coil build

Peace


----------



## Ian_F (7/12/16)

First up:

To start off, we re-wicked the goon, and dripped the Lady Vapes first:

Lady Vape - arrabella

I thoroughly enjoyed this one. Good fresh fruity taste, (actual fruit unknown) and was nice and rounded and complex. This was so refreshing, a good full (i'll use this term for a lack of better words or understanding) flavour.

Would I purchase this juice again. YES, definitely I would add this to one of my rotation juices. 
Is this the best fruity juice I've tried. NO.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ian_F (7/12/16)

I'll also add, that my flavour preferences err towards desserts rather than Fruit / Menthol / Tobacco flavours.

My ADV juices are:

Chubby - Bubble Purp
Glazed - #rolled


----------



## Ian_F (7/12/16)

Next up was Lillyanne by Lady Vapes

For me, this was a very similar flavour to Arrabella. So much so, that I could hardly taste the difference between the two. Both my tasting partners agreed with this. 

Cleared the dripper, dripped some fresh juice, and the result was a similar taste. Too close to arrabella.

A slightly less muted fruit flavour, with a subtle hint of something else thrown into the mix. Very unsure of what it was.

Would I purchase this juice again. NO.
Is this the best fruity juice I've tried. NO.


----------



## Ian_F (7/12/16)

A bit of info regarding my tasting partners ...

Tasting partner # 1:

youngish and been vaping for around a year. vapes whatever he can get his hands on, as his budget is very limited. was vaping hazeworks when he arrived.
flavour preference: dessert / fruit

Tasting partner # 2:

vaping since the beginning of time, owns a vape store and we have similar taste preferences. happily offered his mod and dripper for the taste evening. even supplied the kendo for re-wicking purposes.

flavour preference: own juice


----------



## Silver (7/12/16)

Hi @Ian_F 
Thanks for your inputs and reviews

For the E-Liquid review section we like to keep all the reviews under their respective manufacturer
This helps readers to find the reviews later

So what I suggest is as follows:

Either
A) we move each review post to the respective manufacturer thread 
Or
B) we move this thread to another section and keep it there - then you can also post the various reviews to each manufacturer thread kn this section too.

Let me know what you prefer and i can assist


----------



## Ian_F (7/12/16)

Thanks @Silver 


I'd like the thread to stay in one place, as I can ramble a bit if needed.


Option B please 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/12/16)

Ian_F said:


> Thanks @Silver
> 
> 
> I'd like the thread to stay in one place, as I can ramble a bit if needed.
> ...



Hi @Ian_F 
This thread has been moved to General E-Liquid Talk

I have copied the two posts for the L'dy Vape juices into a newly created thread for that manufacturer in the E-Liquid Reviews subforum. You can find it here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ldy-vape-juice-reviews.t32081/

May I ask you to continue using this thread as you were doing, but when you post a review, also post it in the relevant review thread relating to that manufacturer. Just scroll down there and look for the manufacturer or use the search facility and search on the manufacturer name in the thread title. If the thread does not exist, you can create a new one or feel free to ask me for assistance,

I think all your other juices you have in the lineup have threads already in the reviews subforum.

Hope that helps

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (7/12/16)

Ian_F said:


> I'll also add, that my flavour preferences err towards desserts rather than Fruit / Menthol / Tobacco flavours.
> 
> My ADV juices are:
> 
> ...


Glazed needs a mention there too. Rolled is too good with coffee nom.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tockit (7/12/16)

I call dibs on that Cerebus Tank.. is it a 44 or 45?


----------



## Ian_F (7/12/16)

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> Glazed needs a mention there too. Rolled is too good with coffee nom.



I haven't tried Glazed yet, went through my first 100ml of Rolled and was like.... MOOOOORRREEEE!

Morning vape of Rolled and a nice black coffee is my new morning ritual!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ian_F (7/12/16)

Tockit said:


> I call dibs on that Cerebus Tank.. is it a 44 or 45?



PM incoming


----------



## Ian_F (7/12/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @Ian_F
> This thread has been moved to General E-Liquid Talk
> 
> I have copied the two posts for the L'dy Vape juices into a newly created thread for that manufacturer in the E-Liquid Reviews subforum. You can find it here:
> ...


Thanks @Silver 

Got it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nico_gti (7/12/16)

Mr Ian please to be sending some of that juice my way. Thanks


----------



## Lord Vetinari (7/12/16)

Ian_F said:


> I haven't tried Glazed yet, went through my first 100ml of Rolled and was like.... MOOOOORRREEEE!
> 
> Morning vape of Rolled and a nice black coffee is my new morning ritual!


I killed a 100mlmof each Rolled, Filled and Glazed. All are excellent but Glazed is the keeper IMO. Great prices too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ian_F (7/12/16)

2 down, quite a few to go.


Mustrum Ridcully said:


> I killed a 100mlmof each Rolled, Filled and Glazed. All are excellent but Glazed is the keeper IMO. Great prices too


For an international juice to be the same price as local is amazing... especially if you took advantage of VC's Black Friday deal.


----------



## Ian_F (7/12/16)

Nico_gti said:


> Mr Ian please to be sending some of that juice my way. Thanks



Mr Hont


----------



## Ian_F (12/12/16)

Next up on the taste test were the flavours from the Troll Brothers sample pack.

Unfortunately, as the bottles weren't named according their flavour profiles, we had to read up on the different bottles before tasting

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-trolls-are-here.t31529/ see here for the bottles.

First up.. Solaris (Custard Apple tart?)
Well, we got some apple, and maybe a hint of custard. But no WOW flavour. 

All the rest of these juices were almost the same. Only a slight hint of flavour, no depth, no hit. Nothing.

I'd be very disappointed if I paid money for these. Even if it was the R100 for 30ml they suggest as an RSP. It almost came accross as a DIY juice.
Would I purchase this juice again. Oh hell no.
Would I suggest these to a friend? Oh HELL no.

I did some background reading, and the guys behind TB seem like a very intelligent bunch of students... Hopefully the taste profile improves over time.


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/12/16)

@Ian_F did you try thier menthol juice? I found it really nice and smooth... and I have tasted a few menthol juices in my time.


----------



## Ian_F (12/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Ian_F did you try thier menthol juice? I found it really nice and smooth... and I have tasted a few menthol juices in my time.




Hey Rob. I did. Even put it up against a few others that were on the table that evening

No comparison. But, I don't like menthol so the reviews are from my partners 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (12/12/16)

Ian_F said:


> Next up on the taste test were the flavours from the Troll Brothers sample pack.
> 
> Unfortunately, as the bottles weren't named according their flavour profiles, we had to read up on the different bottles before tasting
> 
> ...


Whole new meaning to getting trolled then hey lol


----------



## Strontium (12/12/16)

Ian_F said:


> hello all
> 
> I was lucky enough to win a phenomenal prize at the ECIGSSA meet. A huge thanks to all the vendors who contributed to the hamper.
> 
> ...




Have you sold that Cerabis?


----------



## Ian_F (12/12/16)

@Strontium

Yes, torkit is getting a delivery this week 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Strontium (12/12/16)

Dammit


Tell him you lost it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ian_F (12/12/16)

Strontium said:


> Dammit
> 
> 
> Tell him you lost it




Lol. I'm not that guy! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuicideZA (12/12/16)

Hey @Ian_F We greatly appreciate your review on the Troll Brothers range. I would love to get more feedback from you regarding the flavours, were there any you preferred? I don't want to take up too much of your time but if you could PM me or post here a very brief review for each flavor you tried that would be fantastic


----------



## Ian_F (12/12/16)

SuicideZA said:


> Hey @Ian_F We greatly appreciate your review on the Troll Brothers range. I would love to get more feedback from you regarding the flavours, were there any you preferred? I don't want to take up too much of your time but if you could PM me or post here a very brief review for each flavor you tried that would be fantastic



Happy to do so...

Let me type some stuff up. I'll post it up during the next few days ...

Also, just to clarify, it's not an attack. Just my own personal opinion

Reactions: Like 2


----------

